# Opinions on the True Shot Coach



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Chuck, it's a training aid. It works if you don't cheat it. I carry them in my bow case for people to try if having grip issues. I like them that much. Again, great if you don't cheat them. Get the correct size and learn how to fit it properly.

Example shown is archer having his bow hand open to show fit to riser and hand. Too small and it doesn't do much and too large people tend to cheat it some.

I also have the Slick Shot. Works on bare riser grips, not wood or rubber grips. I have a extra I could ship you. It basically eliminates torque...suppose to. I did a review on it using two different Pearson bows and shot probably the best Vegas target ever - 398/400.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I got my butt beat by a guy using one last year at field Sectionals....believe me, I was thinking I needed one at the time!


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Is this the thing that slipped over the fingers and had the hard [plastic or cardboard] piece that sat in your palm and kept your fingers open? If so, tried it a couple years ago and it taught me to catch the bow with my thumb- causing me to torque the bow clockwise. Several times since then I've thought I've probably lost it only to have it mysteriously show up in the bottom of my bow case, only to disappear again for several months and I've been through 3 bow cases since I bought it... Darn thing is possessed I just know it!


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bought one. Used it maybe a week. Didn't help at all. Did, however, make me think harder about fixing my grip issues. Save your money and just figure out the proper grip yourself. IMHO


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Made you think. Again, if you don't use them correctly or cheat them....


----------



## Lucky_leftie215 (May 29, 2018)

Picked on up a few weeks ago, still undecided on its practicality for everyday use.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Lucky_leftie215 said:


> Picked on up a few weeks ago, still undecided on its practicality for everyday use.


Carlos,

It’s a great tool and will help you to have a more consistent grip over time. 

It’s an in expensive tool that will probably never leave your 3-D stool once you start using it. Get one and try it... can’t hurt, that’s for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky_leftie215 (May 29, 2018)

3-D Quest said:


> Carlos,
> 
> It’s a great tool and will help you to have a more consistent grip over time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, I haven't given up on it yet. As with anything, I'll need to continue to practice before I can expect results.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just about everything has to be gotten use to. 

Tim Gillingham uses some sort of therapeutic glove and he's used a glove for years. I tested the Slick Shot and it is real slick, almost feeling like the bow will slip out of the hand, but it teaches grip so the bow stays put and it removes much torque. It could be used full time. I used my pistol shooting glove, bulky kind of, but held the bow great.

I think posted picture some where in here, but post again.
Slick Shot/Vegas - best I've ever shot 398/400
Black Pistol Shooting glove
Older picture of Tim that better shows his glove


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Didn't help. Guess I don't know how to make it work.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Didn't help. Guess I don't know how to make it work.


Something to consider. You can have the best grip in the world and bad execution just mangles accuracy....


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The problem with the grip that this shot trainer forces you to have is that it is full of stiff fingers. The grip that most of the really strong shooters are using is not this grip either. The really good grip is the one that Jesse Broadwater uses, I like to mention him because he is so easy to find on youtube shooting in shootdowns so you can study him. 

1. Index finger needs to be lightly touching the front of the riser
2. Pinky and ring and middle fingers are lightly touching the palm
3. Knuckles at a 45 degree angle
4. Riser will be on the thumb muscle and next to the life line in your palm but not on top of it. 
5. Do not push into the riser with the skin between the thumb knuckle and the index knuckle, this is a high grip. Let the bow push back into the grip neutrally on the entire thumb muscle.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I asked of the picture of the True Shot Coach. It's more to show the trainer. I've used them and fitted them to others and as long as they don't cheat them they get the subtle training accomplished. Cheating can be done with any trainer. I don't suggest using one full time, just long enough to get the base grip ingrained.
If not the True Shot Coach try holding a double battery with the middle, ring and pinky finger. It'll give something to do instead of get in the way  

Like Padgett gave above, I have my index finger lightly touching the front of the riser and my middle, ring and pinky finger curled back and under


----------

